# No water coming through group (Fracino Cherub)



## DripDrop (Sep 11, 2015)

My Cherub has develouped a fault. It's still giving hot water and steam, and as far as I can tell the boiler is still being filled from the water tank. However when I turn turn it on the pump just makes a laboured noise and no water comes through the group. Any idea what the best 'next step' would be in getting in fixed?

Thanks

DripDrop.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Bit more information would be a good next step..........

How old is the machine

Have you ever descaled it

Is your water hard or soft

Do you filter the water before putting it in the machine (and how)

Did the water flow seem to be getting slower before this happened

Has an intermittent fault like this been developing


----------



## DripDrop (Sep 11, 2015)

Sorry. I think the machine is 3 years old iirc, but I've had it for about 3 months. Water is quite soft and I filtered using a britta.

The fault was all of a sudden, as far as I know there was no loss of pressure before hand.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DripDrop said:


> Sorry. I think the machine is 3 years old iirc, but I've had it for about 3 months. Water is quite soft and I filtered using a britta.
> 
> The fault was all of a sudden, as far as I know there was no loss of pressure before hand.


Pity, I had hoped it was just scaled up....Unless you bought it from someone who had never descaled it and was using hard water or a Brita Jug filter in a hard water area...then perhaps it's limescale blocking something.


----------



## DripDrop (Sep 11, 2015)

If it was just scaled up, what would be the best course of action?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Try descaling it - there should be a guide somewhere. Or Fracino may be able to advise on technique.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It is more than likely scale blockage, if you let the machine heat up then open the water tap the boiler will empty a bit and the pump should try and fill the boiler. If this works you know the blockage is in the HX brew path. Getting descaling solution in is going to be impossible as there is no water flow. Unfortunately this means taking things apart to find the blockage. There may be some guides on the Internet if you search.

Start however by taking the shower screen, gasket and dispersion plate out. If you are super lucky the blockage will be there.


----------

